# Hardinge Electrical Trouble



## Weldfab (May 15, 2011)

Anyone know much about Hardinge HC lathe wiring? I have one that I had to rewire from 440v to 220v. Everything works fine except the speed change motor. I had to take it out to figure out the correct wiring and then reinstalled it and jumped it with direct power. It works fine and was able to run both directions when switching two of the leads. I know that works so went into the main switch case and did some checks. Found something suspect and being I'm not familiar with these controls thought I'd ask here. Checked the breaker to the motor and have the following: 

Line voltage in to breaker is           Voltage out of breaker is
L1 - 217.1v                        L1 - 169.1v 
L2 - 121.9v                        L2 -  84.0v 
L3 - 121.9v                        L3 -  84.1v

I'm thinking that there is something wrong with the breaker because the voltage out should be the same as voltage in. Right?
Also did a few more checks to see what was coming through to the motor itself and found this.
Relay switched on in box: L1 - 66.6v L2 - 64.2v L3 - 64.2v. I realize that since the power output from the breaker is questionable these might just be the result of that. Also I am using a Rotary phase converter which works fine on two other machines.

Any help or ideas welcome and appreciated!

A little about me: I have a fulltime job and have a home shop I do work in. Been lurking here a little and pretty impressed with how many knowledgeable people there are on here. I tried to post something on here but it didn't work so hoping this goes.

Dave


----------



## Tony Wells (May 15, 2011)

Breakers do not normally drop the voltage any appreciable amount, so you may have a problem there. I'd do a resistance check across each one. Disconnect the power, drop one side of each breaker to isolate it, and check the resistance with it "on". Are you measuring your voltage with the ground as reference, or another leg?


----------



## Weldfab (May 15, 2011)

Isolating each breaker was going to be the next step and hope to do that sometime this week. Yes I used a ground lug when making the previous voltage checks. From my experience with any AC electrical work the breakers should not lose voltage so I'm incline to believe that the breakers are most likely the problem.


----------



## Weldfab (May 17, 2011)

Mumbles,

Thanks for the info and I will check that out. I knew one leg was high and wondered if it should be hooked up a certain way. Still wondering about the voltage drops out of the breakers and need to verify if thats good or bad. Both you and Tony have given me some good info and think I'll get this all figured out soon! 

Dave


----------

